# Crystal Lake Again !!



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Larry,

It`s been a while since we ice fished . I should be able to make it . Might have frick and frack with me . I`ll check the map on where the heck is Crystal Lake. See you Sunday .


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

It's in Benzie County just under Frankfort......Have a cabin there


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I will try and make it on Sunday. I will need direction's to Crystal lake though.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Montcalm County

M-57 to Carson City, 4 to 5 miles west of Carson City on M-57 to Crystal Rd. North on Crystal Rd about 6 miles to the town of Crystal.Can't miss the lake!............Patch


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sounds like this outing is starting to get some guys intrested.
Been up north doing Christmas with my daughters for the last three days.

Glad to welcome Bluedevil,Anita Dwink,swf1960 and gbriii.

Thanks Tom for talking to Dennis about opening the bait shop at an earlier time.

Larry


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Where;Crystal Lake in Montcalm County
When ;Sunday the 8th of Janurary
Meet ; At the Tackle Box (bait shop)
Time ; At 7 am (thanks to Thunderhead)

So far we have;
Rat City hooker
lkmifisherman
Frantz
Thunderhead
The Whale
unclebass
Midway97 (if we have to)
Dave 200516
patcheroo
eddiejohn4
CaptChoas
One _Shy
swf1960 & maybe SpuD with auger
gbriii & friend with sandwichs with beer :lol: 
Anita Dwink with frick and frack 
bluedevil

If anyone has any questions feel free to call me at my shop from 9-5 at 989-682-4443


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

If we are gonna ice fish this weekend we are gonna need to take jet skis out and back...

lkmifisherman


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

Rat City Hooker said:


> If anyone has any questions feel free to call me at my shop from 9-5 at 989-682-4443


NOTE: The hours are right as long as you follow a few simple rules... 9 means somewhere after nine.. too old and slow to get going that early. Has to take a nap between 12 and 2.. 5 is when He locks the door, but he 's usually there later {to make up for the 9 thing}   

Told you I get you for the "if we have to" thing.

C-ya sometime this week Larry


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Walkie talkie channel? I dont have one of them new fancy ones but have a 3 year old that ahs the 22 channels and some sub channels.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Rat City Hooker said:


> Where;Crystal Lake in Montcalm County
> ................
> swf1960 & maybe SpuD with auger
> 
> _ If anyone has any questions feel free_ .......




I hate to be the killjoy here... did ANYONE notice how much ROARING rain came down today?? There was water standing in places there normally ISN'T today - and the last email from SpUD (who lives in Montcalm Cty) wasn't too promising... he said the ice is mush....
*Does everyone think that just a few days of freezing temps will undo the damage we've taken already??* I've been swimming in the "refreshing drink" before and when ya got 30 # of crap ON and 100 # of crap in tow... flappin' yer arms isn't much fun!
:SHOCKED:
Tom when are ya gunna run out & see if ya kin act like a duck???

Three - four days of WET warm WX is gunna eat the ice MAJORLY.
:yikes:

:rant:

I may hafta bail here.....
:sad:

:help:

Robert


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I was thinkin the same thing.........if it's not safe, well, I for one sink, .......fast. 
Raining like hell here right now. Has been for the last 4 hours, complete with thunder and lightning.

I know a good steelhead river .............Have plenty of spawn for everyone too. At least we're fishin.

OR

There's a rabbit hunt at the American Legion that day I believe. Muzzleloader, Climbing Treestands....all kinds of prizes. Just a thought.
My brother is one of the commanders and puts it on every year.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I don't like it either but this is _not_ looking good !


----------



## gbriii (Feb 18, 2005)

I may get out of making the tuna sandwiches unless you start doing your ice dance


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

So much for Crystal Lake AGAIN.:lol: 

We will definitly call it if the ice is bad.:yikes: 

Been thru once in my life and that is enough.:sad: 

We will see if Tom sinks or floats.:help: 

Larry


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Well I hope that it turns cold soon. Would like to have a season.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Where is this steele head river? Can you post a map link to it? I have only been fishing for them once, a second time sonds like fun if it ain't to far and the weather does not hose us both ways this weekend.

gbtiii, quit trying to get out of making sandwiches, BTW, I started the atkins diet the other day so I can only eat meat, and there better not be any rude comments on that!!!


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Since Tom hasnt reported back if he sunk or floated.:16suspect 

I would say once again due to mother nature this outing will be cancelled.:sad: 

Will keep you posted of any changes.

Larry

Tom tried to call you about getting you car towed.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

There were lots of guys on the ice today. Go figure........
It's supposed to cool down after tomorrow, so I guess we wait and see what happens. I didn't fish today, so I have no actual ice thickness to report.

Larry, I'll call you at the shop in the morning.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Frantz said:


> Where is this steele head river? Can you post a map link to it?


Shoot me a PM.


----------



## gbriii (Feb 18, 2005)

Frantz
Well than I will bring you some pickled bologna and a chunk of cheese. Has anybody got any reports of good ice anywhere in the Mid to lower Michigan area?


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Count me in. Can shoot out there Friday am to check ice if someone else is able to get out there.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I have a friend that lives right on the lake and have been getting reports from him too. I'll be talking to him before Friday and see what the deal is.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> I have a friend that lives right on the lake and have been getting reports from him too. I'll be talking to him before Friday and see what the deal is.


Thanks Tom.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Stupid mother nature has my thermometer sitting at 54 when I woke up and it is stilll at about 44   

I never had the thoughts of hitting a woman before, but she is walking that fine line!!


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Talked to thunderhead today and there is still ice on the lake.
He will post conditions on friday nite.
Everybody pray to the fishgods for some ice.

Where;Crystal Lake in Montcalm County
When ;Sunday the 8th of Janurary
Meet ; At the Tackle Box (bait shop)
Time ; At 7 am (thanks to Thunderhead)

So far we have;
Rat City hooker
lkmifisherman
Frantz
Thunderhead
The Whale
unclebass
Midway97 (if we have to)
Dave 200516
patcheroo
eddiejohn4
CaptChoas
One _Shy
swf1960 & maybe SpuD with auger
gbriii & friend with sandwichs with beer 
Anita Dwink with frick and frack 
bluedevil
Jeffrey Sr

If anyone has any questions feel free to call me at my shop from 9-5 at 989-682-4443
__________________


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

After having read the weather forecast...It don't look good....I am currently fabricating a towbar for my 8' flat bottom boat to go behind the jetski so I can haul all of our equipment out on the lake...

lkmifisherman


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

lkmifisherman said:


> After having read the weather forecast...It don't look good....I am currently fabricating a towbar for my 8' flat bottom boat to go behind the jetski so I can haul all of our equipment out on the lake...
> 
> lkmifisherman


Ha Ha Ha

My Fiancee told me to keep trying to go fishing cause she is loving the good weather. :sad: 

Hope the weather turns and see you there without the flat bottom and jetski.:lol:


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I was planning on going up north this weekend but now I have to work on Saturday so if the ice is good i will join you on Sunday morning.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

You guys better not all stand inthe same area or you'll all be in the drink.  :lol:


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

One of the guys here at work says the area he drove by has about 3-4 foot of open water at the edge of the lake. near 2 weeks of above freezing weather can't make for real good ice??


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:rant:
Well..........
Count me OUT guys... I missed work today , and *I am sicker than a dog.*
:sad:

I've done _EVERYTHING_ but







....
I feel like KRAP and I'm going back to bed........so I can go make somebody else rich in the morning. 
 U G H ! ! 
G'Luck swimmin' if ya'll go.
Robert


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

ifish4eyes said:


> You guys better not all stand inthe same area or you'll all be in the drink.  :lol:


Hey, I'm not fat, i'm big boned!


----------



## gbriii (Feb 18, 2005)

Any ice reports on the lake?


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

I did a drive around the lake this morning, saw 4 shanties out, one with a quad parked next to it over by the roller rink. Appeared to be a foot or so of open water/new ice on the shoreline but not all the way around. Stopped at the DNR launch and there is open water at the edge there and of course the outfall is open water.

For myself, I don't like ice fishing enough to make the trip sunday, with the forecast of 30 tomorrow and 38 sunday. That's my opinion, and everybody has one.

Good luck and Happy Fishing


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Me, I like ice fishing enough, but have done the turkey flap before and it is both cold and somewhat terrifying so I am thinking I MIGHT pass as well, it is not worth drowning over.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Did we decide on Saturday or Sunday with this thing? I forget, also things looking ay better on the lake?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I haven't got a ice report fom my buddy yet today.......I heard that there was a quad out there today tho.
The number to the bait shop is 989-235-6413.
I'll post as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

I am going to postpone this outing due to mother nature and the lack of solid info on ice conditions.
Will let you know on a reschedule date.
Hope to have some ice some day.
Larry


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Fear NOT guys -:rant:
- the extended forcast says that we'll have some decent ice in about two-three weeks , so I guess we can shoot for somewhere around the end of the month with CONFIDENCE.
:SHOCKED:
Besides this [email protected] cold should be gone & I can sneak up on Tom & see what the magic bait is for them JUMBOs!!
:corkysm55
Any thoughts on that guys???

Robert


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Any suggestion or other options for the weekend? I may be booked for Sunday now but ther is always tomorrow.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

The lakes I passed today all had water around the edge and water all over the surface....I don't have the towbar for the jetski done or we could do some trolling from the 8 footer on the topside of the ice....If you all decide to head out, I wish you luck and be careful....I will catch you on the next one...I need to get my quad or sled running anyway...cuz I am to lazy to walk far LOL....


lkmifisherman

If this keeps up I am going to be unwinterizing the big boat and shooting for some browns.....


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ice conditions aren't good. Solid in some spots, mush in others.

Weatherman says 35 tomorrow and 45 Sunday with possible rain. Next week highs in the 40s.

Just ain't worth it..........


----------



## CaptChaos (Dec 31, 2005)

Drats!

And I just finished prepping the motorhome for the 6 mile journey!


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Larry,
Dont try to reschedule for next weekend, Channel 6 weather has the daytime LOW at 39 degrees over the next 6 days. Maybe I need to rush the last couple repairs and get the islander out ???? YA think????


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok you guys let me know if this date works for you.

If we dont have ice by then Midway97 and I are breakout the big lake boats.:lol:


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

My trolling rig is ready to go--are the ramps still iced in at L MI?


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Rat City Hooker said:


> Ok you guys let me know if this date works for you.
> 
> If we dont have ice by then Midway97 and I are breakout the big lake boats.:lol:



if we don't have ice by then.... i'm moving to canada.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WE'RE BACK ON !!

Your not going to believe this, but there's _at least _
50 guys on Crystal right now 12/7 . 2 -6 inches of _good ice_.
There's even a quad out there. 
Just got off the phone with Jeff at the Tackle Box, the local bait shop there in Crystal and he says that the fishing is HOT right now.
Limits of 12-14 " perch being caught, limits of Walleye and Gills as well. 

Guys bringing quads and sleds can dump in at the new boat launch on the north side. Parking in front of the roller rink is OK too. BUT DO NOT PARK IN FRONT OF THE ROLLER RINK SIGN, YOU'LL BE TOWED.

Talked to Larry this morning, and the outing is back on ! :coolgleam

The baitshop number is 989-235-6413. 

Let's go fishin boys !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Man, what a great report! Thanks alot.

Maybe Ill make it over that way next weekend. 

Brian


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Tom (Thunderhead) talked to me when I was in Lansing and we are back on for the morning.

Those of you that are still going we are meeting at the bait shop at 7.

It would be nice to get a head count so please post if you are going or not.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Count me in for 2 Larry


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Where;Crystal Lake in Montcalm County
When ;Sunday the 8th of Janurary
Meet ; At the Tackle Box (bait shop)
Time ; At 7 am (thanks to Thunderhead)

Thunderhead & 1 extra
paulywood & 1 extra
Rat City Hooker


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Larry, is the bait shop going to be open at 7:00? Sorry the wife cleaned my office and tossed your number or I would have called.

Also, are tipups a good idea or should I just leave mine at home if I make it?

Not 100% sure yet, but it looks like I might be there. Do you guys use the FRS/GMRS radios and if so what channel?


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

I admit I have been lurking on this thread for a while but was not committing to fishing until I knew if it was possible. Couldn't stand having my emotions toyed with as I haven't had a chance to fish yet this ice season. I am now planning on coming up from Kzoo area and hope I can hook up with some of you. If not at least I will be fishin.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Frantz said:


> Hey Larry, is the bait shop going to be open at 7:00? Sorry the wife cleaned my office and tossed your number or I would have called.
> 
> Also, are tipups a good idea or should I just leave mine at home if I make it?
> 
> Not 100% sure yet, but it looks like I might be there. Do you guys use the FRS/GMRS radios and if so what channel?


Bring your tipups and what ever equipment you want.

Will plan you coming cause I want to see the face behind the posts.:yikes:

Cant tell much you about the talkies and dont think we will be spread out that far to worry about using them.

The bait shop is supposed to open for us at 7.

Larry


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

eyecatcher1 said:


> I admit I have been lurking on this thread for a while but was not committing to fishing until I knew if it was possible. Couldn't stand having my emotions toyed with as I haven't had a chance to fish yet this ice season. I am now planning on coming up from Kzoo area and hope I can hook up with some of you. If not at least I will be fishin.


Glad to welome you aboard.:yikes: 
Do you know how to get to Crystal Lake?
Let me know if you need directions.
Larry


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Face with the posts, just remember, you asked for it. I jsut finished making myself a little snack, I was gonna make a big one, but I am hoping the new guy (other than myself) still brings that meat and cheese 

I am going to bring my little radio in case I am running late, so I can catch up with you guys, so if amyone else uses these bringing one would be great. I am going to try to find the post that tells the standard channel that the forum guys use and will post it here when I do find it!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Found it, channel 7-0 for the little hand helds. Cya in the morning and sorry if I hold you up, I still have not gotten this years license


----------



## Ice T (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm new to the forum as well. Crystal is not too far away from me. I'm gonna give it a shot late morning. I've still got minows left over from todays skunk.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Where;Crystal Lake in Montcalm County
When ;Sunday the 8th of Janurary
Meet ; At the Tackle Box (bait shop)
Time ; At 7 am (thanks to Thunderhead)

Thunderhead & 1 extra
paulywood & 1 extra
Rat City Hooker
Frantz
Ice T
eyecatcher1


----------

